# The stink is on...



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Now that is a nice photo==the white sure shows off the bees.


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

That is a marvel of pure Italian stock. All look as if they are clones of each other.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Yes, they do look all alike. I have drones that look like their sisters, but I have all gold drones also.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Great photos! I have never seen gold drones. Mine are all black with metalic stripes. 

I love the way the bees all line up as if they are waiting the queen to wave from her balcony!


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

My nice is my eight year old bee buddy, we were out by the bees and she commented that the hives smell like beer. Goldenrod is the only nectar around here that has a distinctive smell and you know right away what they are packing away.


----------

